# Can mice live in a wooden cage? How can I chew-proof it?



## redfinch

So I built this DIY cage for my dwarf hamster from an Ikea Billy extension shelf, a sheet of glass and I made the lid out of mesh and wood. When my hamster passes on (shes very old) I'd like to keep mice in it. I've already waterproofed the wood so peeing on it isn't an issue. But I hear mice like to chew a lot and they can even gnaw on flat surfaces. :shock: Is this true?

If they would be able to chew out, is there any way I could chew-proof it? Maybe with sheets of plexiglass stuck to the sides, or even mesh all on the walls and floor (this would look terrible though). :? Since I spent time and money on making it, and i'm on a poor student budget, i'd really like to be able to use this cage when the time comes.

Also, would two, maybe three females be ok in here if I did manage to chew-proof it, if it needs it? 

I'd really appreciate your advice on this! I've never kept mice before so it would be great to hear from people who know what they're talking about (unlike me) :lol:


----------



## Fantasia Mousery

It looks very good! 
Flat surfaces? No, that's not exactly true. But they might be able to get a hold of the corners. They're very insisting. Some mice will, some won't. But if you have waterproofed it, then it should be very smooth, and I wouldn't worry. I've never tried wooden cages myself, but I've seen and heard a lot doing it. I've heard of the mice chewing on it a little, but no one ever actually breaking out. Not saying it never happened, just saying I haven't heard of it. That said, I'd never personally use a wooden cage for mice because, yes, money. Unfortunately, I have no idea how to chew-proof it.

There's plenty room for three or more girls.  And I would always recommend three over two. Mice, especially females, are very social, and live in groups. Two isn't a group. Plus, if you have three and lose one, you won't suddenly have one alone, and it will be easier to introduce a new member.

I hope it helped


----------



## PPVallhunds

I dont like wood, ive tried wooden breeding boxes made by people who have used them for years and my mice had half chewed thew one of the side in 2 nights. I had to attach mesh to the sides.


----------



## will1966

Ive found mice to very ingenious little escape artists and that's why i have opted for plastic cages as in tubs. I let my mice out in my shed for a run under supervision of course and have no problem putting them back they seem to enjoy it. It does not stop them wanting to get out though and cages have to be checked regular for damage and attempts to get out. I would imagine wood needing checking even more.


----------



## SarahC

good quality wood that is well put together doesn't get chewed through.I've got wooden cages that I've had 13 years and they were second hand when I got them and are as good as new.Outlasted all plastic ones.It's difficult to get good wood now though.For a few cages you could invest in marine ply.That said I've got 40 cages made from B&Q ply that are 5 years old and still fine.


----------



## pauly

This is what one Siamese buck did. I find Siamese are the worst for chewing, closely followed by Agouti's, Creams are pretty placid as regards chewing. Before someone says " Why didn't you put blocks of wood in the box" all my boxes have small blocks of wood in.
I've had wood chewed as much as plastic. My wooden boxes are twenty five years old & previously housed Syrian Hamsters with no problems, I'm always patching them up.

I converted three old drawers that are plastic coated chipboard, cut a whole in the front & made a wire mesh lid, I expected them to be through quite quickly, they're only 12mm thick, but surprisingly, they haven't touched them.


----------



## pro-petz

I have never used wooden cages but of the tubs I have used that are plastic the ones that have even the slightest edge that the mice get gat a grip on with their teeth will be prone to chewing.

I now use lemon juice at each cleaning around the edges of the tubs and thus so far seems to have stopped the chewing. I see no reason why it can not be applied to wood in the same manner.


----------



## pauly

Is it fresh lemon juice squeezed you use or bottled Jif ?

Sounds like it's worth a try, just come in from patching another box.


----------

